# avec quoi enregistrer de petites sequences webcam ?



## kaos (7 Juin 2008)

Je cherche un petit logiciel capable d'enregistrer des video avec la webcam de mon macbook ...
C'est bete mais je me rend compte que je ne sais pas comment faire ....

Je voulais lancer un enregistrement un peu comme Itaf ... au réveil a une certaine heure ...

Photobooth ne prend que des photos ( de base ) je n'ai pas de logiciels de video à propement parler et mes recherches sur le forum ne donnent rien ;(


----------



## arthur74 (7 Juin 2008)

avec QuickTime ... tout simplement .


----------



## kaos (7 Juin 2008)

pouahhh .... j'etais sur d'un truc à la con dans ce style !


merci 10000 fois


----------

